# How to deinstall mysql?



## SirFulgeruL (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello guys, I am having some troubles with MySQL 5.6 version, and a lot of people said that I should deinstall it and install MySQL 5.5 . I tried command `make deinstall` and `make deinstall clean`.
And I got the error

```
===>  Deinstalling for mysql56-server
pkg-static: No packages installed
===>   mysql56-server not installed, skipping
```


----------



## gqgunhed (Jan 8, 2015)

Could you please check with `pkg info | grep -i mysql` if pkg(8) finds any databases/mysql56-server in its own database? I do not think so.
As `pkg-static` throws an error here I am not sure if `make deinstall` is the way to go? Did you install via ports or via `pkg`?
What version of FreeBSD are you using?


----------



## SirFulgeruL (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi gqgunhed,
I installed via ports. I am using FreeBSD 10.1 .
I enter the command `pkg info | grep -i mysql` and I got no answer.


----------



## gqgunhed (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi SirFulgeruL, just a wild guess but: Are you using an old /etc/make.conf and/or did you change the setting for WITH_PKGNG="YES" between installing mysql56-server and now? Or did you upgrade from the old pkg_ database to the pkgng system without running `pkg2ng`?
I think your database of installed packages is either corrupted or did not get updated through installing from ports.
Could you please have a look at https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/pkgng-intro.html and report back if that helps? I assume `pkg info` shows some reasonable output about other installed packages when run?
Please check your /etc/make.conf for "WITH_PKGNG= yes" and try installing another small program from ports and see if this gets added to the output of `pkg info`.
Do so to check if the problem lies within the databases/mysql56-server port or in general within your make/pkg installation.


----------



## SirFulgeruL (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't know what version of /etc/make.conf I'm using, I didn't edit it or change it.

I will reinstall my FreeBSD, and I will reinstall MySQL. I wanted to change it because when I tried to allow my host it said that I already allowed my host and I still couldn't log in. And problems like when I tried to log in to MySQL with putty `mysql -u root -p` it said that root@localhost doesn't have access. And problems like that. So I will just reinstall it and I will come with a edit after I reinstall FreeBSD.
Thank you for help gqgunhed.


----------

